# C.Caudebec Candy



## jimspaphs (Feb 16, 2011)

Caudebec x Lulu=(Caudebec Candy),locally bred and if you like spots this is it.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, that's color, and spots!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 16, 2011)

Very colourful! Thanks!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic!! :drool: I bought Caudebec x Lulu 'Spots' from H & R in September; now I can hardly wait until it blooms!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 16, 2011)

OrchidWiz shows the spelling as Caudabec Candy. Do you think it's a typo?


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 16, 2011)

Great spots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2011)

Amazing spots!


----------



## etex (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful bloom- I adore spotted catts! Thanks for showing us!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Feb 17, 2011)

That is a fantastic flower. Worthy of an award. Seriously, very nice.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2011)

I love spots!!! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Bolero (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous blooming! I want one!


----------



## Rosella (Feb 22, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Gorgeous blooming! I want one!



Hi Bolero, like this one.


----------



## jimspaphs (Feb 25, 2011)

check with Robinsons orchids,I put Caudebec `Carmela` on Caudabec Candy`Jims` and John will have plants ready soon.




Bolero said:


> Gorgeous blooming! I want one!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, that one is great Alan. I know now two places I can get it!

;-)


----------

